
Using nudes to get donations worth $100k+ for the Australia fires (NSFW) - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/lilearthangelk/status/1213284066755317761
======
welcome_dragon
Wonder if Celeste Barber is going to parody this to raise even more:
[https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/australia-wildfires-
ce...](https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/australia-wildfires-celeste-
barber-fundraiser-firefighters-a4326686.html)

Love her Instagram parodies and am amazed at humanity by how much she's
raised. Her original goal was something like $30k!

------
klyrs
_sigh_ I was hoping for a hunky firefighter...

~~~
0-_-0
They are busy right now

~~~
klyrs
It turns out they aren't?

[https://www.boredpanda.com/australian-firefighters-
animals-c...](https://www.boredpanda.com/australian-firefighters-animals-
calendar-2020/)

------
ecoled_ame
Pathetic men supporting this, even when the money doesn’t go to charity.
Everywhere you turn on social media there’s a naked woman asking for money,
and she’s often receiving plenty.

~~~
mariusor
I think that you're not getting your point across very well. What are you
trying to tell us? Are you having a problem with people paying for smutt or
with people donating for it?

~~~
ecoled_ame
Good question. I think I view the whole endeavor as illegitimate and seeing
non-discrete sex kinda makes me uncomfortable. I wish money wasn’t mixed with
sex.

~~~
perl4ever
Discrete sex is probably more practical than the continuous kind.

